# Virgin queens



## johns bees (Jan 25, 2009)

what methods do you use to install virgin queens in a hive? I am looking for consistence results .
johns Bees


----------



## Juhani Lunden (Oct 3, 2013)

It is hard, but some experts from Poland(?) described a method of putting the queen back to queen cell, or look-a-like. On the tip there is a thin layer of wax, which the bees and queen remove, just like in normal queen cell. I have not tried this method, but it sure is interesting and does not need much equipment.

If they are more than day old and quick in their movements, it becomes almost impossible. I have put virgins to queen less mating hives, bees with no brood or eggs, and failed.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

johns bees said:


> what methods do you use to install virgin queens in a hive? I am looking for consistence results .
> johns Bees


Do a search on Lauri Miller and look through her posts. She describes in detail many diff times exactly how she does it. Even has a youtube video showing exactly what she does. 

If you plan to use an incubator and allow them to emerge into cages, etc, she's got the info you want. She has shown many what she does with 80% acceptance. Not bad..


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I use ammonium nitrate to introduce virgins. I get around 75% success with this method.

check out these threads
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...cing-Virgin-Queens&highlight=ammonium+nitrate
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?261755-Introducing-virgins&highlight=ammonium+nitrate
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...roduction&highlight=virgin+queen+introduction


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I can tell you what did not work. A candy cage with a confined queen...


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Michael Bush said:


> I can tell you what did not work. A candy cage with a confined queen...


Very low percentages for me as well. This seems to be one of the mysteries of beekeeping how some can have great success, while others (even very experienced beekeepers) struggle. I'll admit I struggle with getting virgins introduced. I've gotten to the point where I simply avoid it if all possible. Far greater success for me with cells. 

Seems to me, although pretty small sample size, that the lady beekeepers have much higher percentages than the men...what's with that??


----------



## rkereid (Dec 20, 2009)

I have been introducing virgins to nucs over the last 3 springs with very good results. I get them earlier in the season than I can raise them. They come in CA mini cages with a candy plug. They emerge into the cage in the incubator, then attendants are added. Usually I introduce them after the nuc is queenless for at least 3 or 4 hours. Only occasionally will the nuc decide they want their own queen, then they make their own cells. Better than 80% acceptance.


----------



## UTvolshype (Nov 26, 2012)

rkereid said:


> I have been introducing virgins to nucs over the last 3 springs with very good results. I get them earlier in the season than I can raise them. They come in CA mini cages with a candy plug. They emerge into the cage in the incubator, then attendants are added. Usually I introduce them after the nuc is queenless for at least 3 or 4 hours. Only occasionally will the nuc decide they want their own queen, then they make their own cells. Better than 80% acceptance.


I've had a issue of getting about a third of my queens from major producers this year and they have been virgins instead of mated. It's taken over two weeks for them to start laying so I've just started to order virgins instead. 
Cheaper and I've seen about the same percentage of them getting acceptance between mated vs virgins.


----------

